# mbstring php extension



## saeedpersa (May 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I need to install mbstring PHP extension in my "FreeBSD/arm/Raspberry Pi" but I have no idea how to do that.

I wonder if any one has did this before.


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2016)

You'll need to install converters/php55-mbstring, converters/php56-mbstring or converters/php70-mbstring, depending on which version of PHP you have.

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

